# Merional injections



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi girls!
Today I got the first Merional 225 injection. I would like to know is here some who used this med for IVF/ICSI? Any side effects? In my first ICSI I used Gonal but this time doc decided to change medications a bit and now I am a bit  nervous about eggs quality and quantity.... 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Is here somebody?
I have a new question...
In my 20cd I got Diphereline injecting and now I am in 8cd and I have a bit bleeding.... I can not contact with my doctor and I am a bit nervous.....


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

You should be fine with the merional - I've just used it for my cycle and it is commonly used by my clinic.  

As for the bleeding - can't help, are you stimulating now or not starting yet? Is the drug you mention the down regulating drug? 

Sarah x


----------

